# Altisource



## CoreyT (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
We are looking for Contractors in Indiana, Ohio, Texas, South Carolina, New York, California, Illinois. We received the RFP for Altisource are offering great pay to our contractors. If anyone is interested please message me. 

Corey Trebek
UNITED REO FIELD ASSETS
Los Angeles California


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

CoreyT said:


> Hello everyone,
> We are looking for Contractors in Indiana, Ohio, Texas, South Carolina, New York, California, Illinois. We received the RFP for Altisource are offering great pay to our contractors. If anyone is interested please message me.
> 
> Corey Trebek
> ...



Hi Corey 

how about a Client Allowable List as far as pricing goes 

all of us would love it 

thanks in advance


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Could not locate a webpage NOR business name under CA Secertary of State's corporations webiste....RED FLAG??


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

CoreyT said:


> Hello everyone,
> We are looking for Contractors in Indiana, Ohio, Texas, South Carolina, New York, California, Illinois. We received the RFP for Altisource are offering great pay to our contractors. If anyone is interested please message me.
> 
> Corey Trebek
> ...



He is cheating - ALTISOURCE SAID YOU HAVE TO HAVE A SUBCONTRACTOR IN PLACE BEFORE YOU CAN BID ON EACH STATE!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I got their vendor pack sometime ago for the RFS,yeah what a joke it was.
They got the contact because no one would do their work.

No one in this state anyway.

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1734&highlight=Altisource


----------

